# Stone Giant *DX11* Benchmark Thread



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 6, 2010)

Stone Giant DX11 ONLY Benchmark Thread

Download


In order to properly run it without issue make sure your DX is up to date.

Open up the program after installed and select the following settings.








now click * Run stone giant*   it will say press any key,and you may do so.

Now press F4 on your keyboard and it will bring up a FPS output in the top right corner and then hit enter to run the benchmark. After complete record a screenshot of the stone giant along with GPUZ and CPUZ. I have included a SS with what we need.Include your result in the normal format

Username|Video Card|CLOCKS|AVG FPS|CPU

Enjoy!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 6, 2010)

Scores



AthlonX2|GTX 470 SLI|700/1400/850|163 FPS|Xeon W3520 3.8Ghz
Helli|GTX 465 SLI|825/1650/940|154 FPS|Core i7 920 3.8GHz
Arctucas |GTX 460 SLI|875/1750/1100|142 FPS|Core i7 950 4.0Ghz
Flibolito|GTX480|970/1940/1012|133 FPS| Core i7 920 3.6Ghz
Alexsubri |HD 5850 Xfire | 900/1250 |98 FPS|Phenom X4 965BE 3.6Ghz
cadaveca |HD 5870 | 955/1275 | 52 FPS | i5 760 3.5ghz
rickss69|HD 5870|900/1250|49 FPS|Core i7 980X 4.0Ghz
streetfighter 2|HD 5830|1015/1200|40 FPS|Phenom II X4 B50 2.0GHz


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 8, 2010)

Arctucas|GTX460(SLI)|875/2200|142|i7 950


----------



## erocker (Nov 8, 2010)

For a little bit there I thought my 5850 was really fail with this, but then I noticed both of you are using SLi. Now I have to re-run it.


----------



## Flibolito (Nov 8, 2010)

Overclock and temps are in screenshot.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 8, 2010)

Wrong resolution run it at 1280x1024 and you have to use the template and post your score


----------



## Flibolito (Nov 8, 2010)

My apologies.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 8, 2010)

nice i go try it when i got my new cards


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 8, 2010)

It would appear that ATI is no good at this one.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 8, 2010)

It uses Tesselation quite heavily so thats no suprise really. For comparison would you like to post your results?


----------



## Flibolito (Nov 8, 2010)

The new AMD 6000 series is supposed to handle the tessellation a little better. But again Benchmarking is just that, I was at a buddies house 2 days ago and played bad company 2 on his rig. Phenom 945, asus 5770 and various other goodies, I was actually very impressed with the performance. The 5000 series might not handle the tessellation too well but the DX11 soft shadows it did really well staying over 40 fps most of the time @1920x1080 2xAA. 

I would definitely like to see some more people showing of different setups here just for benchmarks sake.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 8, 2010)

rickss69|Asus 5870|900/1250|49|980X

That's a hoot...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for being a sport even though it is sorta embarrassing,now we just need a 6870 to see a cross compare on ATI tesselation


----------



## Flibolito (Nov 8, 2010)

Agreed, the AMD cards are definitely going to look weaker in this benchmark since it concentrates on heavy tessellation, I hope it doesn't deter people from posting. We all know in real gaming they hold their own just fine. I am anxious to see how that 6870 stacks up, it will show the advances AMD has made from last gen in this department. Great info for those looking at the 6000 series for an upgrade if they play games that use tessellation (which aren't many).


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 8, 2010)

Last night I was playing with the benchmark and I was getting 46 FPS avg but it was stuttering a lot so that wasn't really an accurate measure of performance.  Today I got it stable so the benchmark runs smooth and looks purdy.

Also since the Stone Giant benchmark doesn't use enough of my CPU to trigger the switch to performance mode it ran at 2.0GHz.  I disabled the autounderclock and ran it again at 3.7GHz and there was no difference so I'm posting it as it was at 2.0GHz.

I uploaded two pictures.  One of it stuttering at 46 FPS and one of it smooth at 40 FPS.  Oddly I forgot to include all the screenshot's requirements (notably the Stone Giant Launcher window) in the 40 FPS capture-- but I think my reputation precedes somewhat.

streetfighter 2|HD 5830|1015/1200|40 FPS|Phenom II X4 B50 2.0GHz


----------



## Helli (Nov 8, 2010)

Helli|GTX465 SLI|825/1650/940|148|i7 920 3.4GHz


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 8, 2010)

Alexsubri | ATI 5850 Crossfire | 900/1250 | AMD 965 BE c3 @ 3.6ghz | Avg FPS - 98

On a side note my temps were awesome, around 51c. The first time I did my benchmark I got 102 avg fps. But that was a while ago. I did a video on Youtube for this benchmark, might want to check it out. It became quite popular.

Pic time:


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 9, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> It would appear that ATI is no good at this one.



Yea it's true. I'm sure this is why nVidia had extra time to focus on their tessellation because clearly it's a lot better. ATI need's to do something about their tessellation. My 5850 handle it pretty well. Not that much stuttering. However, I am more interested in the 580 vs 6970 or even the 6990.


RANDOM: WHO'S READY TO PLAY BLACK OPS AT MIDNIGHT?!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 9, 2010)

If you wanted your score posted i dont believe you ran the bench @ the correct resolution


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 9, 2010)

I did run it at the correct resolutions 1080p...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 9, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> I did run it at the correct resolutions 1080p...



1280 x 1024


----------



## Helli (Nov 10, 2010)

If have re-benched because i wanted to know if the CPU Speed affects the Frame Rate. Changed the CPU Speed from 3.4GHz to 3.8GHz

Got 6 FPS more.   Max Power Draw with this Setup was 742 Watt.

Helli|GTX465 SLI|825/1650/940|154|i7 920 3.8GHz


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 10, 2010)

new one from me

AthlonX2|GTX 470 SLI|700/1400/850|163 FPS|Xeon W3520 3.8Ghz


----------



## Helli (Nov 10, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> new one from me
> 
> AthlonX2|GTX 470 SLI|700/1400/850|*163 FPS*|Xeon W3520 3.8Ghz
> .....



Aaargh.... 


Helli


----------



## Flibolito (Nov 10, 2010)

I went ahead and pushed mine a little harder since it's a little cooler outside today.






Really starting to crank on this thing now. GPU voltage is only 1.087 as of right now and as you can see with a max gpu temp of 38C on a GF100 everything is butter. I smell 2GHz shader core in a little while. 
Flibolito|GTX480|950|1900|1012|131FPS| Core i7 920 3.6GHz


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 10, 2010)

cadaveca | HD5870 | 955/1275 | 52 | i5 760 @ 3.5ghz


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 10, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> 1280 x 1024



Damnit, your right. I thought it was for max, I will re-run it tonight with updated score


----------



## Flibolito (Nov 11, 2010)

My clocks on that second run were actually adjusted. it went from 920 core 1840 shader to 950 core 1900 shader for that 131 fps run. shooting for 1940MHz shader this weekend.


----------



## Flibolito (Nov 12, 2010)

New clock speeds are in.

Flibolito|GTX480|970/1940/1012|133FPS|	Core i7 920 3.6Ghz


----------



## Splave (Nov 12, 2010)

really nice speed on that gtx 480


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 12, 2010)

go for 1000 core that would be leet!!!


----------



## Flibolito (Nov 12, 2010)

So far so good it did well in furmark as well, I will game on it tonight for 5 hours or so and make sure its solid as can be and then I'll see. Should be no problem temps are under control and there is a good bit of voltage headroom left. The memory clock speed doesn't seem to help this card much in my testing, I'll play with it a little more.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 12, 2010)

There is so much bandwidth with the gddr5 its not really necessary to overclock it


----------



## Steevo (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Flibolito (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice run Steevo, nice wallpaper too .
I bet that monitor is sick for gaming huh? I was looking at that one for a buddy of mine.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 14, 2010)

Flibolito said:


> Nice run Steevo, nice wallpaper too .
> I bet that monitor is sick for gaming huh? I was looking at that one for a buddy of mine.



I like the wallpaper. page 3 girls


The monitor is OK, it takes alot of tuning to get rid of most of the banding issues. They are still there. No other gripes, I don't use the speakers in it, and don't care for the menu. But once I got it tuned it has been OK. I wanted a bigger monitor, but this is the biggest my cheapie desk will fit for now.


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Nov 25, 2010)

Dbiggs9|XFX5770|850mhz|36|AMD 965


----------



## Helli (Nov 26, 2010)

So, with new System (R3E, E5620) and pushing my GTX465 a little harder
i can take 19 FPS more out of this Rig.

Helli|GTX465 SLI|845/1690/950|168|Xeon E5620 4.3GHz


----------



## Arrakis9 (Dec 1, 2010)

i'll repost as soon as i get my 6 core i7 rig back up and running, as for now - this is my rig at work 

arrakis+9 | GTX460 1GB | 800/1600/900 | 66FPS | c2d E6700 @ 2.66GHz


----------



## Maban (Dec 1, 2010)

Maban|GTX 470|800/1900|101 FPS|Q9550 3.4GHz

Had 85 with 1.7GHz CPU and 800MHz RAM.


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 1, 2010)

downloading now, will post dual 5770 results asap


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 1, 2010)

|overclocking101|2XHD5770|31fps avg|all stock clocks|i5 655K stock|air/stock cooling


----------



## rokazs1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Rokazs1 | GTX 560 | 1000/2000/1002 | 82 | Pentium E5300 @ 3.1Ghz


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 3, 2012)

xfire wont work for me. only got 47 fps on 1 card


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 10, 2012)

Good looking DX11 benchmark.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 10, 2012)

My results were across the board. Crossfire @ 1ghz + AVR for crossfire seemed to work well but crossfire would only run in full screen. Definitely a departure from all the other AMD video card frame rates.


----------



## Maban (Apr 11, 2012)

Is Stone Giant still a relevant benchmark? I haven't seen a review use it in ages, though I don't read as many reviews as I used to.


----------

